# Neubau Naturteich.... Pflanzen und Fische



## GabiundBernd (3. März 2015)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand noch ein paar Tips geben. Wir haben einen sehr großen Garten mit 4000m2, am hintersten Ende war die schwarze Erde immer sehr nass. Da das Rasen mähen hier sehr beschwerlich war, kamen wir auf die Idee einen Teich zu bauen. Mein Mann hatte dann mit dem Bagger 2 Probelöcher gebuddelt durch die Mergelschicht...und sie da..... nächsten Tag stand das Wasser drin. Da er dann keine Zeit mehr hatte habe ich im letzten September mit Spaten und sehr viel Mühe weiter gebuddelt...der Sommer war extrem trocken so dass es möglich war. Wir haben jetzt einen Teich ca. 18 x 16 m, an der tiefsten Stelle sind es ca. 3 m und zieht sich dann über Ebenen bis oben hin. Wir werden sehen wie der Sommer wird, jetzt ist das Wasser bis über den Rand hoch.....Welche Fische könnten wir den z.B. einsetzen ?? __ Frösche sind jedenfalls immer viele da, auch hatten wir letztes Jahr eine __ Kreuzotter und __ Ringelnatter.... nicht prickeln. Steine in allen Größen und wunderschönen Farben habe ich auch gefunden für die Gestaltung dann am Rand. Da der Boden ja sehr feucht ist, was kann ich den da am Rand Pflanzen, also außerhalb des Teiches. Bilder muss ich noch auf die Größe bearbeiten und setze sie noch rein. Über Anregungen freue ich mich. 
Viele Grüße 
Gabi

Bilder folgen


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2015)

Hallo Gabi und herzlich willkommen,

ihr habt jetzt einen Teich der sich durch Grund- oder Schichtenwasser füllt und bei sehr trockenem Wetter (Sommer) auch mal trocken fallen kann, oder wie soll man das verstehen?
Also komplett Natur und dann natürlich keine Fische, oder im Sommer gleich servierfertig am Grund.


----------



## GabiundBernd (3. März 2015)

Hallo,
ja Grund- und Schichtenwasser, wobei der Teich im Oktober.. ohne Regen an der tiefsten Stelle auch ca. 2,50 m tief war. Wir denken das, da ringsrum auch kleine Quellen sind, wir haben auch hinterm Grundstück, ca. 8m vom Teich einen kleinen Bach.


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2015)

Hallo Gabi und Bernd,

erst einmal herzlich Willkommen, hier im Forum


GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Bilder muss ich noch auf die Größe bearbeiten und setze sie noch rein


Bilder mußt du nicht bearbeiten, das passiert beim Hochladen automatisch.
Einfach unter dem Antworttext auf Datei hochladen klicken und den Anweisungen folgen 
Ansonsten hört sich euer Projekt sehr schön an, aber Fische würde ich keine Einsetzen.
Am Rand kann alles stehen was auch bei euch in der Natur mit feuchten Füßen wächst und euch gefällt. Da ihr euren Wohnort nicht näher angegeben habt ist eine Empfehlung sehr schwer.

LG René


----------



## bekamax (3. März 2015)

Hallo Gabi,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Ein spannendes Projekt habt ihr da. Wenn ich Fische einsetzen wollen würde, würde ich jedenfalls das Wasser testen lassen. Und dann würde ich mir bei der Teichgröße jedenfalls überlegen, ob es Speise- oder Zierfische sein sollen.


----------



## pema (3. März 2015)

Hallo,
erst einmal Herzlichen Glückswunsch zu eurem großen Garten und zu dem beachtlichen Naturteich, den ihr da heraus gebuddelt habt.
Die Uferbepflanzung hängt sicherlich von den Wasserständen ab. Als ersten Tipp für größere Pflanzen könnte ich euch __ Rohrkolben, __ Iris, Seggenarten und __ Blutweiderich nennen..., da gibt es aber auch noch eine Reihe von anderen Pflanzen, die ab und zu 'nasse Füße' tolerieren.
Niedrigere Pflanzen sucht euch mal unter dem Stichwort: 'Sumpfpflanzen' bei Tante Google heraus - die Auswahl ist riesig.
Als submerse Pflanzen kann ich euch nur den Tipp geben: besorgt euch, was ihr bekommen könnt und schaut, welche Pflanzen es bei euch gut finden. Das ist immer von der Wasserqualität und den Lichtverhältnissen abhängig. Meiner Erfahrung nach verschwinden manche Pflanzensorten ganz, andere tauchen nach zwei Jahren plötzlich wieder verstärkt auf und noch andere sind von Anfang an die wuchsfreudigsten.
Von Fischen würde ich im jetzigen Stadium ganz Abstand nehmen. Jeder Teich braucht Geduld - und ein Naturteich erst recht. Wenn sich in zwei oder drei Jahren ein biologisches Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat steht einem angemessenen Fischbestand nichts im Wege.
petra


----------



## GabiundBernd (4. März 2015)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Anregungen. Ja wir müssen sehen wie dieser Sommer wird... wie sich der Wasserstand entwickelt usw. Habe aus unserem alten kleiner Folienteich, div. Schilffgräser, Wasserlilien und die Seerosen schon in den großen Teich eingesetzt, der Folienteich wurde, da Folie kaputt zugeschüttet. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon.... wenn alles grünt und bin auf die Entwicklung der Pflanzen gespannt. Da es rings um den Teich sehr feucht ist, frage ich mich ja, was für Pflanzen, Strücher... rings rum gepflanzt werden können. Im Hintergrund stehen riesige Weiden.... Laub.. alles wieder nicht so gut..
Gabi


----------



## Küstensegler (5. März 2015)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Falls ihr aus dem Bach Wasser entnehmen dürft, stellt doch eine kleine Pumpe auf und holt
euch das notwendige Wasser aus dem Bach.
Wenn die Höhenverhältnisse es zulassen, könnt ihr ja weiter unten am Bachlauf einen Überlauf
vom Teich in den Bach zurück anbringen. Bei dem dann fixierten Wasserspiegel können sich die Pflanzen besser darauf einstellen
und einem Fischbesatz steht auch nichts mehr im Weg.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. März 2015)

Hallo und Danke, wir haben gestern gemessen, der Höhenunterschied Wasserspiegel Bach und Teich liegt ca. 30 cm, dass ist ja nicht viel da jetzt der Weg um den Teich ca. 1m auch unter Wasser ist.... Wir haben hier mit sehr hohem Grundwasserspiegel auch in den Häusern oft Probleme... also irgendwie müßten wir das schon hinbekommen, dass sich der Wasserstand nicht extrem senkt. Zudem müßten auch die Pflanzen durch die Feuchtigkeit gut wachsen, hoffe ich, natürlich die Frage.... welche Pflanzen. Habe schon etwas im Lexikon nachgelesen.... also die Pflanzen dürfen wachsen, __ Frösche, wie im letzten Jahr, sich vergnügen und __ Schlangen verziehen 
Grüße
Gabi


----------



## GabiundBernd (8. Apr. 2015)

So weiter gehts.... habe weiter gepflanzt, aus unseren im oberen Bereichs des Grundstücks liegenden 2 Kunstoffteiche die Pflanzen geteilt und in den großen Teich gesetzt, Wasserlilien, Schilfgras, __ Wasserminze usw. Bevor ja letzte Woche es so stürmisch und regnerisch war, ist der Wasserstand etwas gesunken durch den starken Regen aber wieder angestiegen. Hinter unserem Grundstück fließt ein kleiner Bach, ca. 1 m breit und ca. 20 cm tief. Zum Teil sehr zugewachsen. Habe mir auch ein verschiedene Wasserpflanzen geholt. Beim einpflanzen hatte ich zwei kleine Fische im Eimer ca. 7-8 cm groß mit Querstreifen. Habe mal Internet geschaut was das sein könnte und mein Mann meinte __ Hechte...... erst riesig gefreut, wie kommt so ein Fisch in diesen doch Minibach, also in den Teich eingesetzt, ach wir haben 2 Fische!!!! Leider erst danach weitergelesen... __ Hecht Raubfisch.... frisst unsere __ Frösche !!!!! Eigentlich nicht das was wir wollten....Wenn wir dieses Jahr sehen, wie sich der Teich entwickelt mit Wasserstand, Pflanzenwachstum..... könnte man ja evtl. __ Wasserschildkröten nehmen, dass wäre ja auch schön. Habe schon mal im Netz nachgesehen,   oder....
Grüße
Gabi
.. muss das unbedingt mit den Bildern nochmals probieren, habe die Fische auch fotografiert.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2015)

Ich tippe auf __ Stichlinge in einem 20 cm Bach.


----------



## GabiundBernd (8. Apr. 2015)

__ Hecht ??


----------



## Caphalor (8. Apr. 2015)

__ Stichlinge-zu 100%


----------



## GabiundBernd (8. Apr. 2015)

Sieht man es hier besser ? Dann bräuchte ich mir ja um unsere __ Frösche die ja wieder kommen werden keine Gedanken machen ??
Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2015)

*Strike*


----------



## Caphalor (8. Apr. 2015)

Scheint sogar ein Männchen und ein Weibchen zu sein.
Der linke Fisch auf dem letzten Bild hat einen leicht rötlichen Stich, wenn ich es richtig erkennen kann. Das wäre dann ein Männchen.
Richtig erkennen kann man sowas aber spätestens in der Laichzeit, oder wenn es anfängt, ein Nest zu bauen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (8. Apr. 2015)

Ok, dann vielen Dank. Werde mich dann nochmals belesen....
Gruß
Gabi


----------



## GabiundBernd (8. Apr. 2015)

Stellt sich trotzdem die Frage, wie Fische in so ein kleines Gewässer kommen. ??
Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Lyliana (8. Apr. 2015)

Über Vögel. Die kommen ohne Witz meist eingeflogen.
Entweder verliert einer seine Beute und der Fisch landet, für ihn gut und er ist kaum verletzt ,und lebt dann weiter.
Oder der Laich an den Füßen von __ Enten, (hat mich mein Mann heut aufgeklärt  )

Oder es waren Wanderfische. Die schnallen sich ihr Säckchen um und wandern von Teich zu Teich. *sorry für den Scherz, aber manchmal muss das raus*


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2015)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> ...... erst riesig gefreut, wie kommt so ein Fisch in diesen doch Minibach, also in den Teich eingesetzt....


Die Schwimmen. 
Einfach den Bach hoch. 
Habe mich auch schon gewundert wo die __ Stichlinge überall  hoch kommen.


----------



## bekamax (9. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Oder es waren Wanderfische. Die schnallen sich ihr Säckchen um und wandern von Teich zu Teich.


Hi, Mandy,
jo eh... bei Überschwemmungen klappt das schon mal...


----------



## GabiundBernd (9. Apr. 2015)

Ok, dann kann man vielleicht auch einen Wunschzettel abgeben ....hätte dann noch....
Immer noch kein Frosch zu sehen...
Kommen den die Wasserflöhe auch so einfach....
Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo GabiundBernd,

einen tollen Teich habt ihr da. Wegen der Weiden im Hintergrund würde ich mir erst mal keine Sorgen machen. Euer Teich ist ja doch recht groß und hat damit schon per se ein ziemliches Selbstregulierungspotential. Ein dichte krautige Uferbepflanzung kann auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad verhindern, dass Laub seitlich reingeweht wird. Was direkt von oben kommt, müsst ihr einfach mal schauen. 
Hoher Grundwasserspiegel und __ Schlangen lässt übrigens darauf schließen, dass sich euer Grundstück in einem einigermaßen intakten Feuchtgebiet befindet. Solche Gegenden werden immer seltener und wertvoller. Bitte machts nicht kaputt, indem ihr bspw.  nordamerikanische Sumpfschildkröten einsetzt. Und die Schlangen, denen baut ihr ein paar Hecken und Steinhaufen wo sie sich verziehen können, dann werdet ihr sie vermutlich selten zu sehen bekommen.
Ich finde ja, dass eine __ Ringelnatter, die durch ein gesundes Gewässer schwimmt, ein wunderschöner Anblick ist.


----------



## GabiundBernd (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
ja Natur ist was feines, da hast du ja Rechts... Schlange... solange sie von mir Abstand hält  Der Berg hinter dem Zaun vor den Weiden besteht aus einem Scheunenabriss des vorhergehenden Eigentümers, einfach alles hingekippt. Es wäre echt teuer und ... jetzt ist der Teich da und der Haufen muss liegen bleiben, da man ja nicht mehr ran kommt. Auch nicht von hinten, da alles sumpfig ist.
Die Erde im hinteren Bereich des Teichs sowie rechts und links ist schwarz, 2 Spatentief und schon kommt Wasser, also .... Natur.Schildkröte... ich habe das im Netz gesehen, ist ja euch eine Idee, aber dann nur einheimische, die auch im Winter im Teich bleiben können.
Wir haben 3 Hunde und eine Katze und unser Grundstück ist recht groß. Die Nachbarn haben Hühner, Gänse, Ziegen, Schafe, Pferde...... Kühe...... So Pferd und Pony wollte ich nicht, wenn dann schon einen Esel... aber die fressen mir ja meine ganzen Blumen an und trampeln alles kaputt, also wäre doch eine Schildkröte eine Alternative.


----------



## GabiundBernd (9. Apr. 2015)

Jipi..... die __ Frösche sind da.... höre ich heute ein quacken, mußte 3 mal hinhören und siehe da, da sitzt er, muß wohl der Opa gewesen sein, ganz schön groß, schaut mich an, quackt..... hallo bin wieder da.


----------



## GabiundBernd (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
das habe ich heute gefunden, ist das Froschlaich ??
Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Apr. 2015)

Jepp, __ Frösche legen ihren Laich in Ballen ab. Mit einem Bestimmungsschlüssel (online oder ein gutes Buch über einheimische Amphibien) hilft beim weiteren eingrenzen.

Nochmal zu eurem Scheunentrümmerhaufen. Wenn der nicht allzu sehr stört, würde ich ihn lassen. Das ist so eine typische Fläche, wo allerhand Wildpflanzen und -getier Unterschlupf, Siedlungsraum und Winterquartier finden kann. Und keine Angst, "Natur" bleibt euch schon vom Leib weil "Natur" nämlich recht vorsichtig ist und nicht bei jeder zweiten Bewegung Opfer eines zweibeinigen Riesen werden will.


----------



## GabiundBernd (13. Apr. 2015)

Ja... hatte mich heute schon belesen, allerdings habe ich gestaunt, dass der Ballen so groß ist.
Haben gestern... unseren Teich mit dem dahinterliegenden Bach ( erst Staudamm gebaut und dann Wasser abgezapft) , der Bach liegt hinter dem Schaunenhaufen, etwas angefüllt.... hat super geklappt. Also lassen wir uns im Sommer überraschen wie weit der Wasserspiegel zurück geht. Tja die lieben Krabbeltiere.... habe gestern gleich eine Blindschleiche gesehn....Den Scheunenhaufen habe ich mit Erde etwas bedeckt damit er zuwuchern kann. Es gibt da viele Wildpflanzen, werde bestimmt das ein oder andere noch fragen müßen


----------



## GabiundBernd (13. Apr. 2015)

Bei uns ist heute richtig stürmisch. Ich war gerade unten am Teich. Die Algen sind alle in eine Ecke getrieben worden.... und der Ballen befindet sich immer noch an der gleichen Stelle, freischwimmend wie gestern... dachte den hätte es auch wohin geweht. Wie geht das denn ??
Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Apr. 2015)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn ??


Hängt an irgend einem Halm fest.


----------



## GabiundBernd (14. Apr. 2015)

Das muss aber eine starke Strippe sein bzw. sehr elastisch..... damit das gehalten hat... ich war eben schaun und es ist immer noch da...


----------



## GabiundBernd (14. Apr. 2015)

Ohje.... jetzt habe ich noch so ein Froschlaich entdeckt, sehr groß.... das wird ja dann ein Froschtreffen werden.... da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2015)

Keine Angst deine Stichliche räumen ein bisschen auf......Libellenlarven hellfen auch mit.....und __ Molche haben auch Hunger.
Weiterhin ist das die beste Algenputzkolonne


----------



## GabiundBernd (14. Apr. 2015)

Ja bin echt gespannt... habe jetzt noch eins entdeckt,... etwas kleiner... Das ist sehr interessant für uns, ist ja unser erstes Jahr mit diesem doch großen Teich. Die Pflanzen wachsen... die Natur wächst.. wie gesagt, bin echt gespannt auch auf die Seerosen...


----------

